# I miss him



## misshimsomuch (Feb 2, 2010)

My husband left me almost a year ago (weeks after I had our son) for the woman he was sleeping with (his boss), We are going through a horrible court battle over our son but I want him back. I can't stop crying and thinking life would be better if he were home with us. When I drive around I think about just driving off the road and ending all of this pain. My doc says I dont' need depression meds, I just don't know how to get him to come home


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey HI there!

Great that your doc says you dont need meds.
Is this doc a psychologist? if not see one of those.. 
Steps
1. Take care of yourself and son.
2. Change your logon to Iwillbefine.
3. Let your laywer handle the H.
4. recognize that your ok, you were before H and you will be better finding someone who reciprocates your good heart.
5. Have some fun. Get him out of your head and fill your time with son and other friends.


----------



## misshimsomuch (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you
I am doing a lot of things to take care of myself, working out, hanging with friends even when I don't want to... I did start seeing someone, and do really like him, just miss my h. Does it ever go away?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Of course it does, go away. I mean you may always miss him (or the idea of him being what you hoped would be).
Im totally guessing that your holding on to the idea and the promise more than what was actually there. 

Its a shame that H did not reciprocate your love. You do however need to accept that, put it in its place and move on, making sure son has everything and your open to new relationships.

Let your experience with H fade into the past.


----------

